# [SOLVED] Tv Box to Monitor



## hollowlife1987 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hello,

I have a Dell !930 LED monitor and a set top box. I want to directly connect the tv box to the monitor. Problem is the monitor has a vga cable and the tv box is not having a vga port, i have s video cables so how shall i get to view tv on the monitor also monitor doesnt have speaker though i do have sound system but any of that getting that connected.

Thank You.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Tv Box to Monitor*

I'd suggest a new monitor or TV. You will need a digital output from the "TV box" (ie: DVI or HDMI) to the monitor. If you get a new monitor or TV, you can just connect it directly. Otherwise, you will need an active digital to analog converter (ie: DVI/HDMI to VGA - assuming the set top box has HDMI/DVI). S-Video will do you no good.


----------



## hollowlife1987 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Tv Box to Monitor*

Thanks

I just bought a new panasonic tv so i guess that solves my problem.


----------

